# While in Italy...call ubers back home?



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Planning to stay in Rome for a few days... I need to call ubers for families back home in the states... Is this possible while I'm in Italy? Does my phone/device need to be physically in the states to call rides for others? Has/can anybody try?


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

*Uber Family Profile: how to share an Uber account with family*

Happy families are made by spending time together. If travel arrangements keep getting in the way however, we might have a solution. The Uber Family Profile feature lets you share Uber accounts with family members, taking care of the travel frustrations and helping you and your (extended) family create precious memories.


https://www.uber.com/en-KE/blog/share-uber-account-with-family/



*OR*

*Can I share my account with friends or family members?*
Account sharing is prohibited, as outlined in Uber's Community Guidelines, and serious or repeated reports indicating another person may have used your account may result in loss of access to the app.

We have zero tolerance for confirmed complaints of this nature. A rider who has violated this policy is permanently removed from the platform. If there is an unconfirmed complaint, riders will receive a formal warning. Unconfirmed complaints are documented via a strike system. Multiple complaints of account sharing can result in termination of a rider account.

While riders should not share accounts, you can request a ride for another rider in-app:



https://help.uber.com/riders/article/can-i-share-my-account-with-friends-or-family-members?nodeId=65867028-a769-4859-b6f1-da0ae963b511


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

forqalso said:


> *Uber Family Profile: how to share an Uber account with family*
> 
> Happy families are made by spending time together. If travel arrangements keep getting in the way however, we might have a solution. The Uber Family Profile feature lets you share Uber accounts with family members, taking care of the travel frustrations and helping you and your (extended) family create precious memories.
> 
> ...


I'm just trying to call my grandma ubers while I'm away under her profit... I need to know if we can call ubers with pickup and drop off locations in the USA while in abroad...


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

uber714 said:


> I'm just trying to call my grandma ubers while I'm away under her profit... I need to know if we can call ubers with pickup and drop off locations in the USA while in abroad...


Uber says you can, and you can’t. But if what you’re really asking is, will my app work in one country while I’m in another. then I would suggest you try it now. Open your app, set a pickup and drop off in a foreign country. If it works here, it should work there.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

uber714 said:


> I'm just trying to call my grandma ubers while I'm away under her profit... I need to know if we can call ubers with pickup and drop off locations in the USA while in abroad...


If she has a phone just download the app show he how to use it and send her an Uber gift card. I don’t know how old she is but my moms almost 80 and has figured out how to order a ride and I drive older people all the time who have accounts. They are great to drive and usually tip as they are used to the old days when they took taxis. My favorite was a 90+ year old guy who I picked up after he finished a workout with a personal trainer he couldn’t walk fast and started working out on doctors instructions and said he felt the best in years.


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

i'm not in Italy or Cancun right now... am just wondering if I can call rides for destinations back in the states....


----------

